# Jornada Intensiva



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just seen this article about the change to an 8 am - 3.00 pm working day (with some flexibility allowed in start and finish times) by a major Spanish company, Iberdrola, with its staff, and how it has worked out:-

La felicidad de trabajar de ocho a tres | España | EL PAÃ�S

I wonder if this will catch on more and more? I'm sure I would have preferred that, as a worker, to the traditional Spanish working day, but I suppose it must be problematic in a family where one parent works the traditional day and the other has moved to this new type of arrangement. Or maybe it actually helps with things like childcare, if one parent can be free to look after the children after school?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Just seen this article about the change to an 8 am - 3.00 pm working day (with some flexibility allowed in start and finish times) by a major Spanish company, Iberdrola, with its staff, and how it has worked out:-
> 
> La felicidad de trabajar de ocho a tres | España | EL PAÃ�S
> 
> I wonder if this will catch on more and more? I'm sure I would have preferred that, as a worker, to the traditional Spanish working day, but I suppose it must be problematic in a family where one parent works the traditional day and the other has moved to this new type of arrangement. Or maybe it actually helps with things like childcare, if one parent can be free to look after the children after school?


Interesting. I'll see if it gets reported anywhere in English as it's something I could do in class.
I must say though it seems to come up every other year in the press! I actually had an article I used to use about this and the president of the country that they talk about is Felipe Gonzalez


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Some Town Hall workers already do those hours. Also one of our neighbours is a Nurse in a Health centre in San Pedro and he finishes at 3pm. He sometimes moonlights in a private clinic. Sounds great for young families.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Some Town Hall workers already do those hours. Also one of our neighbours is a Nurse in a Health centre in San Pedro and he finishes at 3pm. He sometimes moonlights in a private clinic. Sounds great for young families.


Town Hall workers are what are known as "funcionarios", the nearest translation being civil servants. Almost all office jobs within the civil service work to that timetable including people who work in the Births, Marriages and Deaths, tax office, job centres, property registration, Ministry offices, ,any teachers etc, etc.
Obvious exceptions are emergency service workers for example, who are also classified as civil servants.
The article highlights the idea of introducing this in the private company sector


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> , ,any teachers etc, etc.


_*M*_any teachers, not any teachers


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Just seen this article about the change to an 8 am - 3.00 pm working day (with some flexibility allowed in start and finish times) by a major Spanish company, Iberdrola, with its staff, and how it has worked out:-
> 
> La felicidad de trabajar de ocho a tres | España | EL PAÃ�S
> 
> I wonder if this will catch on more and more? I'm sure I would have preferred that, as a worker, to the traditional Spanish working day, but I suppose it must be problematic in a family where one parent works the traditional day and the other has moved to this new type of arrangement. Or maybe it actually helps with things like childcare, if one parent can be free to look after the children after school?


Many private companies work a jornada intensiva during the summer months anyway, I think all the banks do as part of their "convenio". But doing it all year round is something quite new.

Regarding childcare, we find it helps that one parent works "normal" hours while the other works a jornada reducida because one parent can drop the kids off at school while the other can pick them up. In fact Spanish law is now very protective of working parents, and a parent can ask to work reduced hours safe in the knowledge that if they do so, it is harder for their employer to lay them off. Obviously they take home a correspondingly reduced pay, but the employer's social security contributions remain unchanged.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Many private companies work a jornada intensiva during the summer months anyway, I think all the banks do as part of their "convenio". But doing it all year round is something quite new.
> 
> Regarding childcare, we find it helps that one parent works "normal" hours while the other works a jornada reducida because one parent can drop the kids off at school while the other can pick them up. In fact Spanish law is now very protective of working parents, and a parent can ask to work reduced hours safe in the knowledge that if they do so, it is harder for their employer to lay them off. Obviously they take home a correspondingly reduced pay, but the employer's social security contributions remain unchanged.


Unfortunately here , unless you are a funcionario, very,very few have a contract !!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Unfortunately here , unless you are a funcionario, very,very few have a contract !!


Yes it's the catch 22. I know quite a few in Madrid on permanent contracts but also quite a few who somehow end up permanently moving between temp contracts, where there is virtually no job security whatsoever.


----------

